# 390 motor?



## painterguy1966 (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm a painter of 30 years . I picked up a 2012 nova 390 the other day that needs a motor?Nova model: 826084 /motor part# 249040, I searched the web and new motors are $370 , anyone know of someone that rebuilds these motors? they seem like a very simple motor. If not ill keep watching the for a parts machine that goes up for sale and maybe pick one up that way. 

Motor does run but will start to smoke after 10 sec of run time, could bad brushes cause a motor to smoke?

such a nice looking machine gotta bring it back in a cost effective way. :glasses:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I’d check with some local paint suppliers to see if they can recommend someone in the area for repairs. Hopefully the cost of fixing won’t exceed that of a new one.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

the ole 'magic smoke'. Coils are over heating burning the insulation. If you keep running it hot you will short the windings and make a nice paper weight. Replacing brushes and Motor rewinding is sort of fallen out of fashion but I would look around your area for an old timer electronics/equipment repair guy.


----------



## painterguy1966 (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks I got a few companies in town that do electric motor repair, rewinding.
going to check tomorrow. Weird thing is had a buddy call me today and said his graco was smoking .


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

painterguy1966 said:


> Thanks I got a few companies in town that do electric motor repair, rewinding.
> going to check tomorrow. Weird thing is had a buddy call me today and said his graco was smoking .


He needs to tell it breaktime is over and it's time to get back to work.


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

I got the same machine. And I ALWAYS clean and lube my rigs. Started. Smoking. Keeps blowing fuses. The guy down at the airless store says he sees ALOT of these same machines doing the same thing. So I just bought a brand new 495 ultra max 2.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Sometimes running an extension cord that is too small of a gage will cause this also, especially if the pump is sitting in the sun on a hot day. Could just be the motor brushes.


----------



## Mr. Paintman (Dec 16, 2020)

Yeah I figured the brushes . but then I thought nnnaaw cuz there wasnt that many hours or gallons run through it. I did take the cover off and the circuit board was awfully dirty with that greasy type of computer circuit board type of fine dust but oiled on good enough compressed air or a vacuuming can't get up. Of course the fuse was blown. So I put a new one in (the extra one taped to the inside) cleaned EVERYTHING good. Pump, filters, circuit board, etc. Noticed the black and white wire that came from the valve were kinda ,but ive seen way worse, a tinge of black an a lil crispy. Fired it up and it sounded like it wanted to prime up (and before it didn't even do that it just started smelling funny, then smoking, then quit. ) then it blew a fuse.
Took it in with another one i got (a spraytech 1620) that is recommended for a homeowner type of rig. But ill tell you what its done just fine EVERYDAY there for about a year, and still got it, they didn't even charge me for installing a release valve hose and cleaning it up. They said that it was so well taken care of it didn't even need packings and I thought for sure it was gonna need em. That what got me going on this. I got a buncha exterior stuff all of a sudden ( thank God too. Vegas weather this time of year can't be beat) went out and not one of my machines would prime. 3. Now Idk but it did get really cold that night. (Not for me but normal humans) one of our laying hens died of hypothermia even.
So N-E-Way they said the motor was fried. (Of course it is according to their tight expectations) gonna cost round 375 plus tax n all round 500 for just a new lil ole sewing looking motor. Then it happened .. LOVE AT 1ST SIGHT does exist. I saw the graco ultimate ll pro 495 with all the free extras 3 new tips of your choice, a 12 inch wand, a new pump rebuild kit, 3 new gun filters, for the new graco pro gun which is very nice, a new whip, bottle of throat seal, 50ft. Of hose. Stand up model with blue link job by job management. Still waiting on my tips tho. But all this for 1400 out the door. Oh and ya know graco sprayer motors are guaranteed 4 life. Yes i tried. But I bought it from a private party and had no proof. So now I do. Motor is covered for life. Im 52 so this is prolly my last sprayer I'll have. And I LOVE it. Graco rules. So what does everyone think of my lil 390 pc graco sprayer? Should I junk it? Give it away ? Or is there an easy fix? Any parts worth keeping?







*found this the other day. At a thrift store. I thought it was a voodoo doll of me. Cuz it looks exactly like mme.some say weird, I say cool as f _ _ k!







*


----------

